# Horde Vacation - how to specify ftp user and password?

## NautilusIII

Hi!

That might be a stuped question, but I do not see any way to specify a certain ftp user and password to be used when Horde Vacation logs into my local ftp server?

I can either use the full user name (blah@blah.com) or the stripped off version (blah), but not all my mail users have ftp accounts and even if they have their ftp login name might be different (blahftp e.g.). So I want to be able to specify the user and pwd manually - the same for all mail users - since this is just for uploading .vacation files.

How does that work?

Thanks!

P.S.:

Anonymous access it not an option!

----------

## Dan

http://wiki.horde.org/FAQ/Admin/Troubleshoot?referrer=FAQ%2FAdmin#toc36

http://www.horde.org/vacation/docs/?f=INSTALL.html

http://www.horde.org/vacation/docs/?f=README.html

http://wiki.horde.org/SorkVacationWithGnarwl

----------

